# Win 98SE switch to XP or not?



## WXCole (Mar 29, 2002)

I am using Win 98 SE on a custom Computer built by my son. Fidelity Investments just recommended a switch to XP to run a trading program of theirs.
Is this advisable? What do folks think of XP?
MY comp specs:
Athlon XP 1700 1,5GHZ
512 MB of PC2100 RAM
60GB HD

Thanks for your thoughts!

Wx


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Microsoft was scheduled to withdraw support for Windows 98 products this past January 16. But they have had a change of heart. They will continue to provide security and other updates until sometime in 2006.

The trading program you mention may not run under Win98. If it doesn't, and you want to use it, you may have to upgrade. Your machine will certainly be capable of running XP.

But, if the program does run under Win98, I see no burning reason to upgrade to XP. XP has some advantages, but if 98 is doing you just fine, why spend the money.


----------



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

Given your specs, there no reason why you couldn't.

I like XP; it's certainly been more stable (for me) than 95/98 ever were. A few things you might consider, though:

-Upgrading from 98 to XP can be buggy. Doing a clean install (formatting your hard drive, and installing XP fresh) would be preferable. You'd erase everything on your hard drive, so back up files you don't want to lose, and make sure you have software disks available for reinstalling.

-Some programs that run on 98 may not run on XP. This link explains it a bit, and offers solutions.

-Cost. Buying retail runs about $200 for XP Home, and $300 for Pro. I'd buy it OEM. You'll have to make a hardware purchase to get the OEM price, but even after that you'll still save money. (get yourself a nice mouse!)

It pretty much depends on you, and what you want. If you're happy with 98 (and a lot of people are), and you just want to run the trading program, then perhaps you could try to run it off 98. Like I said initially, I like XP, and I do prefer it to 98. But that's *my* opinion. There plenny folks here that'll tell you 98 is better than XP!


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Here is one last thought I had after I made the post above.

If Fidelity Investments is recommending XP, but the program runs under 98, you may want to check with them about getting support if you need it. It may be that they will offer you support in an XP environment, but not a 98 environment. You might want to ask them.


----------



## WXCole (Mar 29, 2002)

I'll ponder this advice and ask my son what he thinks when I can locate him, hah!
Fidelity will give me a cash credit of $100 to my account if I install XP, and NewEgg shows it for $139 but with hardware, which is new to me. So it wouldn't be very expensive depending on what the hardware purchase deal requires. Fidelity tech said I had corrupted files which prevented the installation of the program and that I should reinstall Win 98, but highly recommended XP and offered the $$ too. Interesting.
Thank you for taking the time to help me out.

Wx


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

Very interesting why they even offer you money to change from 98 to XP. I would have to be paid a lot more than $100 to do it. 
A little something to consider..http://www.hevanet.com/peace/microsoft.htm


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is ther anything in XP you can't live without? Does 98SE run fine for you and do everything you need it to? Will all of your current apps run in XP? I would personally go to Win2k before XP any day.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

My experience with XP :down:


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i find xp great i think any previous op sys. came out of the ark in comparison.
had a lot of problems whilst beta testing xp,because the computer was not up to date but after upgrading no problems at all


----------



## WXCole (Mar 29, 2002)

Well, I just rec'd the OEM version of XP Pro and now to decide whetehr I can do a clean install by myself, or if I take the whole thing to my son ( 260 miles away) and let him do it for me.
I am not very good at a lot of technology and I'm afraid I'll screw it up.
Thanks you all for your thoughts and opinions, there sure are different opinions. I'll let you know how it goes.

Wx


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

All i can say is wow.. that article changed my life. Linux anyone?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maggz:_
> *All i can say is wow.. that article changed my life. Linux anyone? *


LOL


----------



## juantamad (Apr 30, 2003)

XP advisable.You may need it'sflexiblity for trading programs,graphics etc...
I personally prefer windows 2000 prof,but that's another issue

jt


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Judging by number of post's on TSG, XP still has bugs yet to be worked out, so I am going to continue using 98SE as long as possible....


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

most of the problems seem to occur when putting xp onto an out of date computer


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

I think most of the problems with XP begin when you click the Install button.

*Hidden Connections Microsoft Windows XP connects with other computers, or expects to be allowed through the user's network protection firewall, in more than 16 ways. Network security is something the computer user and the operating system supplier need to do together, but Microsoft seems to show little sensitivity to the user's security needs.

The issue is not that the connections are always bad for the user. The issue is that Microsoft has moved from making operating systems that are independent to making operating systems that try to connect to Microsoft's own computers, and are somewhat dependent on new ways of having access through the software firewall. Windows XP is the first Microsoft operating system to challenge whether the user can have control over his or her own computer.*

http://www.hevanet.com/peace/microsoft.htm


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Two words ---- *DUAL BOOT*!


----------



## chatanika (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yankee Rose:_
> *Two words ---- DUAL BOOT! *


Dual boot?


----------



## chatanika (Jan 18, 2004)

Although I've still had problems, I've been a lot happier since switching to xp from 98, and my girlfriend has had absolutely no computer problems since doing the same. Actually we both upgraded and bought new computers last year, both of which came with xp. 

Anyway, thanks to a few of the excellent posts here I'm in the middle of making some important discoveries, and hence changes on my computer right now - thanks everyone.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

check out Lilo.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

> Dual boot?


Yes. Partition the hard drive and install Windows 98 on one partition, and XP on the other partition. Then each time you boot, you can choose which OS to boot to.


----------



## SpeedRacer5 (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh c'mon. Join the XP world. The NT technology is the way to go. 98 was great in its day, but the DOS based have to go!


----------

